# Maine Law



## roadking88 (Feb 10, 2008)

Does anyone know the law in Maine for running light bar??? everyone you talk to says different,you can't run your light bar when driving from 1 location to another,the other guy says's you can run your light....I tried goggle it but no results.Thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

*Where"s Mick??*

You need Mick! 

He's the Guru of Maine road laws!!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Yes, I have the law downstairs in my office and I'll look it up for you. But you could also look it up by searching "Maine statutes", then "snowplow". But basically - you "may" have an amber light while in the act of plowing snow. For a private contractor, that means while plowing or backing onto a roadway while plowing a private drive. You're still responsible for yielding the right-of-way to traffic.

No, you can not run your light while traveling fron one location to another. Other traffic has no responsibility to yield to you.


----------



## roadking88 (Feb 10, 2008)

ok thanks hopefully he reads this thread


----------



## roadking88 (Feb 10, 2008)

Mick;512573 said:


> Yes, I have the law downstairs in my office and I'll look it up for you. But you could also look it up by searching "Maine statutes", then "snowplow". But basically - you "may" have an amber light while in the act of plowing snow. For a private contractor, that means while plowing or backing onto a roadway while plowing a private drive. You're still responsible for yielding the right-of-way to traffic.
> 
> No, you can not run your light while traveling fron one location to another. Other traffic has no responsibility to yield to you.


ok mick..thank you too much


----------



## roadking88 (Feb 10, 2008)

after doing a search this is what i found...
Chapter 14: SNOW TRAVELING VEHICLES Sections 2151 to 2163 (Repealed)
?????? what's that all about??


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Ok, here's the Statute number: Sec. 1. 29-A MRSA 2054, SUB-2, C. Subpra C. (4)

One correction, though. It says "_must_ be equipped with and use ...when entering...", not just backing into a roadway. The last sentence of (4) is "The light may be in use on a public way only when the vehicle is entering the public way in the course of plowing private driveways and other off-highway locations."


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

roadking88;512583 said:


> after doing a search this is what i found...
> Chapter 14: SNOW TRAVELING VEHICLES Sections 2151 to 2163 (Repealed)
> ?????? what's that all about??


Go to CH 209.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

http://janus.state.me.us/legis/statutes/29-A/title29-Ach19sec0.html

Click on 2054.


----------



## roadking88 (Feb 10, 2008)

got it thanks


----------



## roadking88 (Feb 10, 2008)

from what this says it looks like it's o.k. to travel on public roads with the light on if your in destination to go do another driveway..
The light may be in use on a public way only when the vehicle is entering the public way in the course of plowing private driveways and other off-highway locations.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

roadking88;512682 said:


> from what this says it looks like it's o.k. to travel on public roads with the light on if your in destination to go do another driveway..
> The light may be in use on a public way only when the vehicle is entering the public way in the course of plowing private driveways and other off-highway locations.


(Copied from the Statute): (4) A vehicle equipped and used for plowing snow on other than public ways may be equipped with an auxiliary rotary flashing light that must be mounted on top of the vehicle in such a manner as to emit an amber beam of light over a 360` angle, or an amber strobe, or combination of strobes, that emits at a minimum a beam of 50 candlepower and provides visible light coverage over a 360` range. The light may be in use on a public way *only when the vehicle is entering the public way in the course of plowing private driveways and other off-highway locations. * (Italics and Bold added.)

This means only when entering the roadway while actually plowing a private driveway (like to turn around or get lined up with the driveway). You would not be plowing while on your way to another destination (driveway).


----------



## roadking88 (Feb 10, 2008)

yeah i guess your right..


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

roadking88;512720 said:


> yeah i guess your right..


Say THANK YOU MICK!


----------



## roadking88 (Feb 10, 2008)

Mick;512689 said:


> (Copied from the Statute): (4) A vehicle equipped and used for plowing snow on other than public ways may be equipped with an auxiliary rotary flashing light that must be mounted on top of the vehicle in such a manner as to emit an amber beam of light over a 360` angle, or an amber strobe, or combination of strobes, that emits at a minimum a beam of 50 candlepower and provides visible light coverage over a 360` range. The light may be in use on a public way *only when the vehicle is entering the public way in the course of plowing private driveways and other off-highway locations. * (Italics and Bold added.)
> 
> This means only when entering the roadway while actually plowing a private driveway (like to turn around or get lined up with the driveway). You would not be plowing while on your way to another destination (driveway).


thank you mick


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks mick i didnt know eather


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

:waving: You're welcome. I try to stay up on the state laws related to plowing snow, salt storage, etc.


----------

